# steinberg mr816 soundcard calibration



## takman (Oct 13, 2009)

Recently bought a steinberg mr816 soundcard. I was able to get a good calibration that looked just like the one
in the REW help section.

I used the soundcards mixer GUI (MR EDITOR). In the mixer there is a level adjustment for the input from the source called DAW...in this case i suppose the card thinks REW is the DAW? I played with the DAW level, master level and mic gain to match the level from REW during the calibration process. Seems like an extra step with the DAW level fader?

My question is, with the calibration file loaded, should i have the mixer settings exactly the same as when i calibrated ......when doing room testing?


----------

